# hiyah im new



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

hi im new im shauna im 14 years old i live in newcastle upon tyne 
i have a little colt foal hes 10 months old hes standing at 12.1/2 hes bang in the middle im nt sure what height he will make the poor thing has been pased from pillar to post from a stud to an auction bak to a stud then to an auction then to anouther owner and now to me and the poor thing is only 10 months i have had him 4 months now hes ace he oes out in traffic like hes done it all his life he trots trotting poles and canters when you as when your running beside him aswwell as trot hes me little stunna and a love him hes chestnus with 3 whit socks and a paston he has a chestnut /flaxon/black tail and a black/chestnut mane with blonde tips if you would like pictures just let me know


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

i wish you all the luck have fun with him and spend as much time as you can with him and he well love you as much as you love him


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi shauna, think i know you from another forum???

mazzi


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah global horse i think


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats right, hope all is well with Michael. Have you started to do any shows with him yet?


mazzi


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

no none the day of the show last tim he descided to act up big time reard on my sholders and everything and now hes breaking fences and mounting mares and he aint ready to be gelded


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh dear!!!! sounds like an handful for you at the moment


mazzi


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

micheal is fine now his naughty behaviour was because he wanted out he lives out now and is back t his normal loving self


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi there just wanted to say hello and welcome.and may I say that your photos are fab.........


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

thank you 
hes me little angel wel he can b a s*** when he wants to be but isnt that what foals do best


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

I take it you didnt rehome him after all then?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yeh i thought you'd sold him to a friend... im confused!


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

well got to har couldnt sell him so hes staying im good at confusing people 
he is stayong for ever  because i love him far to much =]


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Shauna is always selling him, 


mazzi x


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)




----------

